# whats the red star



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

under my username about!?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hadn't noticed it before, but just mousing over it it says years of membership...


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

oh yeah! duh! never thought of actualling moving the mouse over or trying to click it or anything! thanks!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I think they look crap and confusing (esepcially along side the normal stars) - I've put in a request that they be binned.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Binned!


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

i liked it!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Didn't even get to see it... that's the last time I work all day when in work


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Didn't even get to see it... that's the last time I work all day when in work


It's still on your personal profile page.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't even get to see it... that's the last time I work all day when in work
> ...


Ooh five of those bad boys... this week mainly small things are amusing me


----------

